# Question about claying



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi there. I am preparing my current car (VW Scirocco) for sale in preparation for getting my TT-S in October. I have NEVER used detailing clay on a vehicle. My question is:

Do I use the whole piece of clay and fold it over periodically to expose a clean surface (eg a 100g clay bar)

or

Do I break a small piece off the 100g bar and use that up first?

Hope that makes sense,

James


----------



## r_youngson (Apr 29, 2009)

If you use the whole bar and drop it accidentally, the whole lot should be going in the bin. Probably safer to use a smaller piece, give it a try and add more if necessary to find a size that suits you.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Break it up, 4 pieces, dont forget to warm it up before you use it


----------



## euphoria (Aug 1, 2007)

davelincs said:


> Break it up, 4 pieces, dont forget to warm it up before you use it


Yes this
(but i normally split into 3rds)
and remember lots of lube!


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I lost my clay virginity today.

Thought I would have a go at claying my wife's Ibiza Cupra which is metallic black. Once I had got the hang of it it was quick and easy (at first I was so worried about dropping the clay it was taking about 5 mins to do each section).

I also washed it first with Dodo Juice born to be mild. I was always a Halford's own, or Turtlewax buyer before, but never again!

Next step to clean and condition the leather interior. Once I have done that I can do the same to my Scirocco in preparation for selling it. TT-S in Glacier White ordered 3 weeks ago but time is dragging!

James


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Whens the tt arriving James?


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Should be arriving sometime in October or possibly November. Ordered on 20th July.


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

just heard due to be built week 38 (19 September)


----------

